# bobsikes



## capehorn (Dec 27, 2007)

not to long ago i saw a couple of guys with golf cars on the bridge i ask them was it legal to drive them on the bridge and they told me as long as it was not a gas car it was ok has any body know anything about this if so is this true if so i have one and would like to use it if i can


----------

